# Hudson Valley Open Fall 2016



## mattr555 (Sep 5, 2016)

The registration for the first Hudson Valley Open Fall 2016 is open.

https://www.cubingusa.com/lagrangeville2016/index.php


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 17, 2016)

Oops, I deleted my post because I thought it was the wrong thread.







HAY GUYS, I MADE A NEW LUBE.
I NEED YOUR OPINIONS.
TALK TO CHRIS TRAN ABOUT CUBICLE LABS EXPERIMENT #37, AND HE WILL GIVE YOU A DROP OR TWO.
HE RECOMMENDS USING IT IN VALK 3 AND BIG CUBES


----------



## thecuber3 (Nov 18, 2016)

Cant wait till tomorrow!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

